# R5 Image Stabilisation Issue



## Biggles Csolander (May 2, 2021)

I'm still learning then R5 and the only significant issue I have is that when stabilisation is enabled on the attached lens, you can't switch it off via a customised button on the body. I have configured my 1DXII and 5DIV bodies, so that holding down the DOF button disables stabilisation. For instance, this enables me to track a distant bird with the benefits of stabilisation and when that subject gets closer, or another close subject appears, I can disable the stabilisation by depressing the conveniently placed DOF button. It took a bit of getting used to but is far more seamless than switching off IS on the lens itself, particularly if its a big white lens.

Given that the R5 appears to me to be the mirrorless equivalent of the D5, not being able to configure the camera body in the same fashion is both disappointing and frustrating. Furthermore, I would also like to be able to disable the IBIS within the body for stills. I'm not aware of any technical issues that would prevent both these abilities to be implemented by firmware.


----------



## AlanF (May 2, 2021)

This has been discussed many times on CR - just type in R5 IBIS into "Search" and you will find the threads where we have talked about it.


----------



## Bdbtoys (May 2, 2021)

@Biggles Csolander The most you can do is to submit a feature request to Canon. As Alan has mentioned most of us discussed how 'this would be a nice feature'... but to call it an 'issue' is a bit much, since the manual clearly describes the functionality as it exists today.


----------



## Biggles Csolander (May 3, 2021)

AlanF said:


> This has been discussed many times on CR - just type in R5 IBIS into "Search" and you will find the threads where we have talked about it.


Apologies, I had already looked through many of the IS-related threads and haven't seen a single mention of not being to use a customisable button on the R5 to disable IS when it is enabled on the lens' IS switch. Sure I've seen threads talking about disabling IS for stills, but not the loss of this specific functionality offered by the 1DXII and 5DIV.


Bdbtoys said:


> @Biggles Csolander The most you can do is to submit a feature request to Canon. As Alan has mentioned most of us discussed how 'this would be a nice feature'... but to call it an 'issue' is a bit much, since the manual clearly describes the functionality as it exists today.


I'll continue to use that "nice feature" on 1DXII and 5DIV bodies during my professional whale watching shooting and use the R5 purely with my hobbyist hat on. If the specific functionality is released on the R3 and not subsequently on the R5 via firmware, without any corresponding explanation of any technical limitations, I'll suspect it will be a marketing "up-sell" decision


----------



## Bdbtoys (May 3, 2021)

Biggles Csolander said:


> I'll continue to use that "nice feature" on 1DXII and 5DIV bodies during my professional whale watching shooting and use the R5 purely with my hobbyist hat on. If the specific functionality is released on the R3 and not subsequently on the R5 via firmware, without any corresponding explanation of any technical limitations, I'll suspect it will be a marketing "up-sell" decision


Sorry, should have been more clear. My comment was more on the 'disable IBIS separate from the lens'. Which on both the other cameras, I suppose you can say that 'feature' is enabled by default  . All joking aside... to say it's an 'issue' vs a 'want' is what I was getting at.


----------

